# this just in...bass Love 3 inch senkos!



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I love fishing with soft plastics,

today i tried some 3 inch senko stlye baits, the are the Black Magic Plastics that gander mtn sells. They are called trick sticks. they look just like the senko version. 

Anyways I was fishing a clear pond today that is usually stained. The bass and bluegills were shallow soaking up the sun. I started with a small huskyjerk. they wouldn't touch it.
switched to the black 3in trick stick, on a small #2 wide gap offset hook.

I caught 5 bass in 5 casts, one even swallowed the darn thing, The biggest was about 3.5 lbs. I will now always have some on hand for clear water situations. I also caught a 14" crappie on the darn thing as well.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm going to get me some of them to try, been wanting to. This is my first year really fishing soft plastics and so far I've caught more on plastic worms than I havespinnerbaits/crankbaits other stuff.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

BowKat, I would advise you get some 4 inch kinami flash as well. They are about the perfect size to catch numbers and size at the same time. I even use them in the creek for smallies. you can get them at wallmart. Black is the best color as far as im concerned. I guess with all plastics that I fish along the bottom I almost always use black, Purple, or a dark watermelon.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll pick some of them up as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

5 in yum dingers in junebug work well for me as well.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I have wacky rigged the 4" and the 3" pumpkinseed/blackfleck senkos and had great success on smallmouths in rivers.
Have some Yums but haven't tried them yet.
Janus


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i love those things, started with the big sizes and nailed them, then started fishing the 3in yum dingers. thought it would be fun on the ultralight to catch little bass, ended up with a 7lb fish, bigger than any fish i have caught on any of the other sizes, they really crush river smallies as well


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the fish, and the fish ohio crappie. I think 5 inches is a little big though. I like 4".


----------



## gotobatter (Feb 28, 2007)

Was It Weighted?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if your asking me, no.
just using a #2 (not a 2/0) wide gap hook.
the trick stix have a nice hook slot which make them very weedless and it dosent take much power to set the hook.
I was using fireline with a 10Lb florocarbon leader. Florocarbon sinks real fast so it worked great. I was only fishing in 2-4 ft.

as soft as these things are im sure you could fish them on 6lb test and still get a good hookset.

I use 6lb and real small plastics when im fishing in heavily pressured clear water. Places like antrim, or prarie oaks. Usually with 3 inch sluggos. now I can add 3inch senkos to the line up.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

When you fish those in the river do you cast upstream and let it drift downstream like you would when steelhead fishing?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yes but they are most effective in backswirls and slower stretches and little pockets in the current where the fish hold. you would have to weight them to fish them in the faster water. Because senkos have the uncanny ability to catch fish without imparting any action or moving the bait much, you can cast them right to the spot the fish are holding in and just hold on.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yum dinger 4" green with red flake, 3/0 wide gap hook. that bait has caught more fish than anything else I've used over the last two years hands down!!! It can definately turn a bad day around. When they won't even sniff anything else I can always pop at least one on a dinger!!!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Yup- green/ white 4' dingers are pure magic for me up in MI. Here they have not been as good, but still work pretty good.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

archman said:


> When you fish those in the river do you cast upstream and let it drift downstream like you would when steelhead fishing?


I've had luck casting cross current in slow moving almost still pools SLOWLY dragging them over rocks the hits come on the fall. I've watched 3 fish follow my 3" senko in at a time and the biggest going for it on the last fall before I took it out of the water. This was in the fall when the smallmouths were beefin up for the winter...not sure how this would work in the summer.
Janus


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

no better soft plastic lure than the ZOOM 6inch SS+U tailed worm. My fan Color is Watermelon Greem, or Watermelon Red Flake. they both work great. Give them a shot.

also ZOOM is the best plastics out there.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like Senkos, but I feel that the 3 inch ones catch smaller fish, i like the 4 or 5 inch ones, I also bought some 7 inch ones in Canada last year to see if I can finally catch the big one.


----------

